# my new project



## teacup13 (Apr 30, 2007)

my avatar shows my new project... its a crappy pic but i already have visions of briskets, pulled pork and the list goes on...

this started its life as two barrels, fabricated into a woodstove/heater....will be resurrected as a smoker... 

best of all, its only $20 and the hardest welding has been done..

just need to cut a door in the top,add some better smoke stacks, weld some hinges on it, grates for food, paint it, tune it up a little bit, smoke away


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 30, 2007)

Teacup thats great ...can't wait to see that thing in action or at least the fruit it will bear


----------



## camocook (Apr 30, 2007)

you go teacup. Wish I had the room for something that size.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 30, 2007)

Thats Suweet teacup! The money saved can be spent on some good grub to smoke.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 30, 2007)

Great find Teacup! That's half the battle ...


----------



## cheech (May 1, 2007)

Nice find, please keep us posted curious how it will turn out.


----------



## chris_harper (May 1, 2007)

i originally wanted to buid a smoker like that, but didn't have time, as i wanted to get 'er done as quick as possible. if i had a welder here at the house, i would do one like that.


----------



## domn8_ion (May 1, 2007)

I must not be looking hard enough. I never find cool stuff like that.


----------



## teacup13 (May 1, 2007)

craigslist.org  is my friend..lol


----------



## teacup13 (May 1, 2007)

well theres a guy in your area that has steel drums for $5 each, i am assumming your are in St Louis,MO though

its a start..


----------



## keywesmoke (May 1, 2007)

I've seen kits for those in Northern Tool or Harbor Freight catalogs or something.....good idea!


----------



## domn8_ion (May 1, 2007)

Did you find the $5 barrels on craigslist?


----------



## teacup13 (May 1, 2007)

this is just the stuff i have found so far....i get bored and look at craigslist to see if i can find deals countrywide..lol

Brand New Old Style Vertical Drum Smoker Grill - $125
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/321989278.html







Steel Drums - $5
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/321750738.html

55 gallon drum/ barrel - $10 -- if this guy still has ths drum you can probably get it cheaper than 10... he started out a 20 and will negotiate





http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/316011542.html

Wood Stove 55 Gallon drum kit - $75
Sotz wood stove kit Brand new 55 gallon barrel included *** Brand new in Box*** 
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/311872790.html


----------



## domn8_ion (May 2, 2007)

I really need to start looking on craigslist. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## teacup13 (May 8, 2007)

well after thinking about this for the last week i have decided to let this guy keep his stove.... 

the reason being is that, after careful inspection, i would have had to change the bottom barrel, it was rusted and burned through pretty bad...

but this wont end on a bad note..lol

i went into home depot tonight with the missus, "to just look around
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 "...
and started to look at some hinges, a couple of pipes and other things...and she said "you are building another smoker, huh?!!"

yup yup yup..lol

long story short, told her that i was going to get the barrels for free, recycle the grill cart that my masterbuilt sits on and do it for cheap....

here is the new idea.... i was going to use a 55 gallon drum for the top, 25 gallon for the bottom, but again was thinking, i only smoke for two of us so have revised it.... 25-30 gallon on top and basically whatever fits on the bottom....

here is what i have so far,,,not drawn to size






the top barrel will sit on the top grill frame and the bottom barrel will be underneath that.... havent finished the design yet but you get the idea..

what kind of metal would i use for the cooking grates?


----------



## teacup13 (May 8, 2007)

ok here are some details on what i am going to do... not the best drawings but its a start

any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated as this is the first smoker of this kind i have built and i would like to get it right the first time

edit: on the picture it shows the baffle i was going to cut out of another barrel, i am actually going to use the piece i cut out for the main smoker access, drill holes, flip it upside down


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (May 8, 2007)

You may want to check out this thread....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=double+build


----------



## chefloydb (May 9, 2007)

http://bbq.netrelief.com/pits/metalp..._bbq_pit.shtml
there is the link for plans to build the original pictured would be the same principle right?


----------



## teacup13 (May 9, 2007)

thanks for this.... that is a great step by step thread...now i just gotta modify it to my needs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





yup those are the plans


----------

